# Topics > Robotics > Robotic development platforms >  Modulo, simple, modular solution for building electronics, Modulo Labs LLC, Richmond, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Modulo Labs LLC

"Modulo: A simple, modular solution for building electronics" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Modulo: A simple, modular solution for building electronics

Published on May 7, 2015




> Modulo is a set of tiny modular circuit boards that takes the hassle out of building electronics. Now you can create custom electronics for your project without having to design and assemble circuits from scratch!

----------


## Airicist

Using Modulo

Published on Sep 9, 2015




> Take a look at how easy it is to build powerful electronic devices with Modulo


.

----------

